# Text messages and phone calls.



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Over the last few days all the messages form PAX have come through my text messaging instead of through the Uber App. If I reply I reply through the app and their response comes back from my regular messaging. Same with phone calls, they are not coming from the Uber system, they are coming directly from the PAX. I can see the PAX personal phone number instead of the Uber numbers I used to see.

I guess no more texting or calling PAX as I don't want them to have my personal number.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> Over the last few days all the messages form PAX have come through my text messaging instead of through the Uber App. If I reply I reply through the app and their response comes back from my regular messaging. Same with phone calls, they are not coming from the Uber system, they are coming directly from the PAX. I can see the PAX personal phone number instead of the Uber numbers I used to see.
> 
> I guess no more texting or calling PAX as I don't want them to have my personal number.


I don't respond to any text or call from a PAX anyway. If the message happens to contain info on where to pick them up, I follow it, but I still don't reply. Over 4.5 years I've finally gotten to the point that if you don't know how to put the PIN where you ARE, then it's YOUR problem not MINE.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

In over 22k rides I say ive taken or placed less than 100 calls. Their sole responsibity is too be ready for THEIR ride. Dont call me just get into my backseat ASAP...... Ive noticed an uptick in entitled pax since this covid scam began.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I treat markets different, in my primary market I communicate with PAX often. Maybe why I have a high tip ratio. In other markets yeah I don't communicate at all.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> I don't respond to any text or call from a PAX anyway. If the message happens to contain info on where to pick them up, I follow it, but I still don't reply. Over 4.5 years I've finally gotten to the point that if you don't know how to put the PIN where you ARE, then it's YOUR problem not MINE.


Right


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Soldiering said:


> In over 22k rides I say ive taken or placed less than 100 calls. Their sole responsibity is too be ready for THEIR ride. Dont call me just get into my backseat ASAP...... Ive noticed an uptick in entitled pax since this covid scam began.


Right


----------



## FiftySeven (Dec 28, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Over the last few days all the messages form PAX have come through my text messaging instead of through the Uber App.



Thanks, I will look for this. Yesterday I only had 1 rider call me and it was a normal label "Potential Spam" call. 

So it was working like normal yesterday.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

It may not be there acual #. This is how it worked years ago. The # was a twillow number. (I think) .
If the pax was.from NY, it would have a NY area code even though they were down here but the # wasn't theirs, I asked. 

I doubt the pax are getting your # .


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Then again, with the twilo system, it would glitch from time to time and connect us directly. 😆 🤣


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ted Fink said:


> Over 4.5 years I've finally gotten to the point that if you don't know how to put the PIN where you ARE, then it's YOUR problem not MINE.


And that is an AUTOMATIC SHUFFLE.

Love me some shuffle ... yum.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Boca Ratman said:


> It may not be there acual #. This is how it worked years ago. The # was a twillow number. (I think) .
> If the pax was.from NY, it would have a NY area code even though they were down here but the # wasn't theirs, I asked.
> 
> I doubt the pax are getting your # .


It lacks the this is a call from your passenger message I normally get


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Technology Company. Bahahahaha!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> It lacks the this is a call from your passenger message I normally get


Probably because it's through a different system, but who knows. 

When rider app switched a few years ago, the people who had the old app, their messages came via text and calls came normal the new app was the in app messages and the phone calls were in app like now (except the few youve gotten recently) They came in as regular calls. 

But now who knows, anything is possible. 

You can always block a # if they call you excessively after you call them. 

One thing about the old system, pax were able to call us after a ride until they requested another ride. An hour or a week, it didn't seem to matter.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber has numerous local numbers it uses...i have 6 different ones just for my market.

I've notice the same thing but it's always is the uber number the text comes through on.


----------



## Cut (Dec 4, 2019)

I haven't messaged an Uber passenger for some time, so I'm not sure, but with Lyft the number I had for a long time no longer works. I had to call through the app to get the new number to save. Does anyone know if there is a way to text through the Lyft app? For me all that I see are the prewritten messages.


----------

